# Great little square for the price.



## mafe

Wauuu, it looks wonderful, it's a high on my wish list tool.
Thank you for the review.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck

Thanks, Doc. Like Mads, I don't have a double square, not even in my machine shop. I would definitely like to have one in my home shop. I think that my tools list only grows. It doesn't seem to ever decrease. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LeeBarker

I bought one of these recently, on sale, but elsewhere. I decided it was probably marked down because the knurled nut is too small-it should stand proud of the rest of the casting so it is easier to grasp and snug and unsnug.

That said, I use it and enjoy it and the price was right!


----------



## GabrielX

Tools Rule! Could def use one of those that size. My level and framing square are too large to use on small boxes and such, even around the house. Nice find.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Doc. 
its good to hear others make those as good as starrets but a hell lot cheaper

take care
Dennis


----------



## Chinitorama

Nice review Doc! I picked up one of these as a backup. Same impressions as yours. Nicely made and well priced. A bit bulkier than my premium square. Only complaint is the ruler can shift if the lock nut isn't cinched really tight. Might wear out faster than on a more expensive make.
I can live with less durability tho as they're regularly priced where I live for less than $20! 

-J.


----------



## Rob200

I am going get one thank you your fine testing of it I need a good sliding square


----------



## 280305

I was shipped the 4" version of this double square by mistake. I ordered the Starrett version ($55) from Traditional Woodworker. They sent me this one ($13) instead. The Customer Support was great even though my first request for a replacement led to some confusion. I was told that I could send back the wrong square after I received the correct one, but it did not come for quite a while because they were actually waiting to get the wrong one back. When I called back they sent out the Starrett right away and let me keep the iGAGING one.

It certainly does not have the feel of a Starrett or B&S and it is out of square by .001" over 4". But, if I had paid just $13 for it, I would have been happy - and you can't beat free.


----------



## NBeener

FWIW, my brother is the product rep for MagSwitch, and attends all the national WW shows.

He's met with the owner of this company, and strongly supports the entire product line.

I haven't bought anything they make, yet, but … would.

And… I recently got my 4" Starrett combination square, and-as you might guess-wonder how I've lived this long without it !

So … thanks for the review


----------

